# DFW Paramedic Jobs



## txmedic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

I know there are some recent threads on available jobs around the Dallas metroplex, but I wanted to get some updated information from users. I'm a paramedic with over 5 years experience considering relocating to DFW. 

I would prefer a 911 service or combination, and not fire based EMS.

Do you know what agencies are currently hiring? What EMS agencies have a good reputation? What are the average pay levels for most agencies?

Thanks


----------



## LonghornMedic (Oct 18, 2010)

Medstar is the biggest private ambulance EMS player in DFW. Haven't heard great things. I know it's a busy system using system status management. A lot of fire based EMS up there. If you want my opinion, I would look at the multitude of 3rd services in Texas. There a lot of them around Central Texas(Austin). They pay better, have better benefits, work less and have nicer equipment. Having worked both private EMS and 3rd service EMS, you couldn't drag me back to private EMS for all the money in the world.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 18, 2010)

MedStar is NOT a private agency.  They are, in all technicality, a "municipal' service.    MedStar actually has a FANTASTIC reputation around here.  Decent pay, good protocols (heck, they just started Advanced Practice Paramedics), and a varying area that they work in.  However, they ARE a very busy service... expect 12-16+ calls in a 12hr shift.  There will be days where you run less, but you still run quite a bit on the norm.

AMR, infact, is the largest "EMS player" in DFW.


Same list I'll put here that I put in the other DFW thread:

AMR (911 in Arlington and Collin county, IFT in Dallas)
TLC (Texas Lifeline Corp) (IFT)
LoneStar (IFT)
CareFlite (HEMS, 911 in Johnson county, IFT in the rest of DFW)
MedStar (911 in Ft Worth area)
Guardian (911 down south, but IFT in DFW)
MedicOne (IFT)
Rockwall County (911)
Wise County (911)


The west side of DFW tends to be municple / 3rd service, whilst the east side tends to be fire-based.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Oct 18, 2010)

Linuss said:


> MedStar is NOT a private agency.  They are, in all technicality, a "municipal' service.    MedStar actually has a FANTASTIC reputation around here.  Decent pay, good protocols (heck, they just started Advanced Practice Paramedics), and a varying area that they work in.  However, they ARE a very busy service... expect 12-16+ calls in a 12hr shift.  There will be days where you run less, but you still run quite a bit on the norm.
> 
> AMR, infact, is the largest "EMS player" in DFW.
> 
> ...



You are correct about Medstar. Up until 5 years ago, they hired outside companies like AMR to operate their system for them. What I meant about them being the major player is in 911. EMS is 911 and not scheduled non-emergent IFT. AMR may be larger, but they also do a lot of IFT versus EMS. Living in Central Texas, I go off what I hear from people coming from DFW. The general consensus is Medstar underpays relative to other 3rd services of comparable size, their benefits package isn't great and you will run your butt off all day long. Never said their reputation was bad, I just have not heard great things.


----------



## txmedic07 (Oct 21, 2010)

What areas of collin county does AMR cover? Is it tough to get a position in that area?
Or do they just put you where your needed?


----------



## medic084 (Nov 12, 2010)

LonghornMedic said:


> You are correct about Medstar. Up until 5 years ago, they hired outside companies like AMR to operate their system for them. What I meant about them being the major player is in 911. EMS is 911 and not scheduled non-emergent IFT. AMR may be larger, but they also do a lot of IFT versus EMS. Living in Central Texas, I go off what I hear from people coming from DFW. The general consensus is Medstar underpays relative to other 3rd services of comparable size, their benefits package isn't great and you will run your butt off all day long. Never said their reputation was bad, I just have not heard great things.



MedStar's HR department completes annual salary analysis to ensure their pay is comensurate with similar 9-1-1 agencies in the area (note I said 9-1-1 and not transfer services); these agencies include Austin EMS.  When MedStar was contracted with both AMR and Rural Metro, they were underpaid.  General consensus with current employees is the pay is 'comfortable' with the amount of experience one has.  Not to mention up to a $15,000 sign on bonus. You should visit their website; it seems you may be receiving some outdated information from your polls.  

The hiring process is now conducted by the Clinical Department and skills have been removed; you participate in a Peer Panel Interview and a Clinical Interview.   

Busy, yes the system is quite busy; they don't turn away patients requesting to go to the hospital, so they transport pretty much anybody for anything.  The newest addition in the last year is the Advanced Practice Paramedic Program which involves critical care transports as well.  Most recently, Hong Kong dignitaries visited MedStar EMS in Fort Worth to help make improvements to their system in Hong Kong.  This is addition to their other teams (mounted and bike team) really make MedStar an exceptional place to work.


----------



## WTEngel (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, most of the information you hear via third party about MedStar is dated an no longer true. I was actually employed by !edStar when R/M ran the place...and knowing people who work there currently and keeping up on the goings on in the area, I can really say it is a much better place now. 

Better pay, better benefits, progressive attitudes, etc. Of course with anywhere, the bad always seems to be spoken louder then the good. MedStar would be a decent place for a medic with your experience, if you are looking for 911 with some IFT mixed in. As with anywhere, you get what you put into it.

With that being said, I think the only other place around DFW that you will be happy if you are looking for 911 that is not fire based is AMR Arlington (aka Arlington EMS System).

Most of the other agencies will focus primarily on IFT and the like. There is CareFlite in Johnson county, but that is beginning to get a little far from the "metroplex" proper. 

My two bits would be to focus between those 3, interview and decide for yourself after you have felt them out. Remember, interview processes are just as much for you to feel out the company as they are for the company to feel you out.


----------



## WTEngel (Nov 12, 2010)

Double post...sorry


----------



## LonghornMedic (Nov 12, 2010)

medic084 said:


> MedStar's HR department completes annual salary analysis to ensure their pay is comensurate with similar 9-1-1 agencies in the area (note I said 9-1-1 and not transfer services); these agencies include Austin EMS.  When MedStar was contracted with both AMR and Rural Metro, they were underpaid.  General consensus with current employees is the pay is 'comfortable' with the amount of experience one has.  Not to mention up to a $15,000 sign on bonus. You should visit their website; it seems you may be receiving some outdated information from your polls.
> 
> The hiring process is now conducted by the Clinical Department and skills have been removed; you participate in a Peer Panel Interview and a Clinical Interview.
> 
> Busy, yes the system is quite busy; they don't turn away patients requesting to go to the hospital, so they transport pretty much anybody for anything.  The newest addition in the last year is the Advanced Practice Paramedic Program which involves critical care transports as well.  Most recently, Hong Kong dignitaries visited MedStar EMS in Fort Worth to help make improvements to their system in Hong Kong.  This is addition to their other teams (mounted and bike team) really make MedStar an exceptional place to work.


 
I've seen the pay scale and I can tell you that both Williamson County EMS and Austin-Travis County EMS both pay about $10-15,000 more per year than Medstar. That is a considerable amount of money. Not to mention that all trucks are dual medic. No EMT's and a true shared work load. No more days of getting stuck with all ALS calls and teching all the calls. There are small 3rd services around Austin who pay better and run a fraction of the calls Medstar does.

No IFT's. Williamson does the occasional emergent transfer from ER to ER(i.e. transport to trauma center). 

Austin EMS provides the opportunity to work on Rescue Units who specialize in swift water rescue, high angle rescue, confined space rescue, extrication and HAZMAT. There is also a Tactical Unit that works and trains with Austin PD's SWAT team. Of course, there is the usual bike and motorcycle special event teams. Austin EMS provides fire bunker gear and body armor(more equipment if you work a Rescue Unit). 

In the end, having a dual medic system cuts down on burnout. The higher pay in addition to that makes a large difference. In just comparing the pay, vacation time, sick time, retirement and health insurance information provided by Medstar, Williamson and Austin-Travis EMS's websites shows that Medstar isn't close. They may provide comparable packages to DFW area agencies, but there are many other EMS systems *paying more and working a lot less.*


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 12, 2010)

I know CareFlite, Johnson County/Hill County and Ellis County isn't considered 'Metroplex' But I do know CF pays more than MedStar.


----------

